# My 3-Ds



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

It's my 3-D's. I'll add scans soon, but requests open!
REQUESTS:
1.
2.
3.
Please request!
CLOSED-I had a bike crash.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 11, 2008)

...what?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Huh? Surely there should be some examples here, otherwise, nobody knows what the hell they are requesting.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 11, 2008)

What exactly is it you're offering...?


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm... I'll give him an exampl to scan! A 3-D Pikachu! If you do this well, I have the request I actually want you to do...


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not that good... yet. I forgot to add I only do letters/numbers and other basic things. =D


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 11, 2008)

NOW he's making an excuse to back out !


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Why make a request thread without posting any examples, and then telling people that you're not going to take them?


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah but most of Terry's threads are a.)rubbish b.)epic failures c.)pointless


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

^Agreed


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2008)

^doubled.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 11, 2008)

^Tripled.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 11, 2008)

i like how some of the people dissing this request in the photoshopped sugimori art thread


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 11, 2008)

But that's an easy thing to understand without examples. Recolored sugimori art. I get it.

But I dont get this. Are these "3Ds" made on a 3D program? Does he draw them? If so, wouldn't that make it an ordiary picture?


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

Stop it. I don't have the time to scan them now, and I killed my hand in a "crash".


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2008)

...Now you have an excuse not to do anything! How can you type, then, huh?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Mewtwo said:


> ...Now you have an excuse not to do anything! How can you type, then, huh?


Mewtwo, with logic like taht, you should become a lawyer.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

I only type with one finger.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 11, 2008)

But what is it that you make here?


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

3-D letters/numbers.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 11, 2008)

If you draw them, then how are they more 3D than any other letters that someone could make?

And if you can't make them because of a "crash," then you should change it to "Requests Closed."


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 11, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I only type with one finger.


I erm am gonna ignore that...


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 11, 2008)

Kai said:


> Mewtwo, with logic like that, you should become a lawyer.


LOLLOLLOLLOL this cracks me up. But seriously, if you can't do it, close requests.  And Lucas does have a point. We need 3-D doodles, not just letters and numbers! And I can draw 3-D letters and numbers, so... why would I need your help? Your honor, please close this case![/triestobelawyerbutdoesntknowhow]


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 11, 2008)

Seconded


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

*REQUESTS CLOSED.*


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 11, 2008)

While I do think that some of these posts are a bit mean... it really is a terrible idea to open a shop with no content or examples, especially since you can't do them anyway. Really... what's the point? D: If you're just setting it up for later, it's more sensible to write the rules and stuff up in Notepad/Word/whatever and THEN post a thread when you're ready.

It's kinda like saying you do awesomesauce scratch sprites (with no examples), and then a few posts later say you only do recolours. Obviously this is a different thing, but y'know.


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 11, 2008)

I closed requests. I'll scan tommorrow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 11, 2008)

DarkArmour said:


> Yeah but most of Terry's threads are a.)rubbish b.)epic failures c.)pointless


^Just to true, just to true.

Quoted for *TRUTH*. How many art threads do you make Terry. *sigh* Plus you've made quite a few websites and forums and do any of them ever get popular or anything, you know the answer, NO. If the 3D things are good then I'll take this back but ONLY FOR THIS THREAD. If they aren't then...well that'll add to your random art threads.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 12, 2008)

So this shop is only for 3D letters?

*facepalm*

Terry, you see, if this was 3D Pokemon, I might see some worth and interest in this, but if this is for only 3D letters, I don't really see a point in it...



Terry. T. said:


> I only type with one finger.


The ole hunt and peck technique, eh?

Remember everyone, he's only five.

Er, ten. My bad.


----------



## o_O (Oct 12, 2008)

One finger? I question how you make capital letters then. 
Anyways, as Blaziking said, if this was 3D Pokemon, yes, I would be interested. Numbers and letters? No thank you.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

o_O said:


> One finger? I question how you make capital letters then.


*coughcapslockcough*


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 12, 2008)

What is this, a minimod convention or something?



			
				DarkArmour said:
			
		

> Yeah but most of Terry's threads are a.)rubbish b.)epic failures c.)pointless


What? Grow up? Kai, Mewtwo and Lucas, you too. None of you have room to criticise when at least half of your threads could be thought of as rubbish, pointless or made of fail. It's not up to you guys, anyway. Just go tell a mod or something, flaming isn't going to solve anything.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 12, 2008)

I know I gave up when other people went to far on other threads, I even sent him a PM apology.

                                         Yeah lets just stop flaming now...


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 12, 2008)

And I'll do 3-D sprites in my sprite shop.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, as you stould say...your new one but ehh...


----------



## PichuK (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not fond of Terry, but I don't go to all his posts and threads and tell him that he's wrong all the time. Jesus Christ, get some maturity and leave him alone for a while, or at least try and be a _little_ bit nice.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 15, 2008)

> I'm not fond of Terry, but I don't go to all his posts and threads and tell him that he's wrong all the time. Jesus Christ, get some maturity and leave him alone for a while, or at least try and be a little bit nice.


Thankyou. I'm putting this in my sig now.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay. I'm sorry, Terry. But I was not flaming. I said _once_ that I agreed with a statement, and that was mean. I'm sorry. I didn't flame afterward. At all. But there really should have been examples or some kind of explanation as to what this is.

And what do you mean by "3-D sprites?"


----------

